# Typo in the title of a New Orleans Times-Picayune article for the Jets-Patriots game



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 18, 2011)

Can anyone translate this?







It's as if the writer got so mad, possibly after losing money from the game, he just crashed his head onto his keyboard while writing his article. How does an editor miss this?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Typo in the title of a New Orleans Times-Picayune article for the Jets-Patriots g*

Is this real? Because if so it's hysterically funny.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Typo in the title of a New Orleans Times-Picayune article for the Jets-Patriots g*



Tycho said:


> Is this real? Because if so it's hysterically funny.


 
Indeed it is:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...ns-newspaper-s-Jets-Patriots-t?urn=nfl-309032


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Typo in the title of a New Orleans Times-Picayune article for the Jets-Patriots g*

This thread is barllskdjf fkdasd.





but cool article, funi


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Typo in the title of a New Orleans Times-Picayune article for the Jets-Patriots g*

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2011/01/18/green-bay-newspaper-needs-spell-check/

WTF is going on with the media today?


----------

